# Customs Duties



## schnerd (10/9/17)

Hi all,

First post, thanks for having me 

Was wondering if anyone knows what duties would be attracted by customs when importing a vaporizer?

Know the usual story re VAT etc, I'm just not sure of which HS codes/duties would apply to these devices, assuming they aren't treated as generic 'electronic devices' etc.

I've read that some here have had the experience of customs not always checking their parcels, but I'm looking more for the 'official' answer, rather than anecdotal experiences.

TIA for the help.

Cheers


----------



## Petrus (11/9/17)

@schnerd , it all depends. Last week I received a quite expensive mod and paid nothing. Other times I pay a amount, but it depends. I have imported a R4000 atty and at that time had to pay something like R800


----------



## Christos (11/9/17)

What @Petrus said. Worst case for me was 47% taxes on plastics!


----------



## TheV (11/9/17)

As mentioned already, it could be anything. I've had from 0% to 100%


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/17)

Lets just say its a surprise

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## NielJoubert (11/9/17)

What I find helps is to not pick it up at the mail hub (In CPT it's Cape Mail in Epping). I feel that if you get the parcel forwarded to you local post office you will get charged less. I ordered the same thing twice, picked it up at the Hub and paid about 20% duties, other time I got it at the local PO and paid about 5%. 

But as most said, it's a lucky or unlucky draw on the amount you pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (11/9/17)

So if one is contemplating importing, it would be a good idea to put aside an extra 100% of the cost to cover duties and taxes, just in case?


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/9/17)

craigb said:


> So if one is contemplating importing, it would be a good idea to put aside an extra 100% of the cost to cover duties and taxes, just in case?


That could get pricey on some orders


----------



## TheV (11/9/17)

craigb said:


> So if one is contemplating importing, it would be a good idea to put aside an extra 100% of the cost to cover duties and taxes, just in case?


Although this is not often the case that is the worst case scenario I work on.
I usually ask myself am I still willing to take this product if the price doubles...
I think over the last 10 or so years my average is probably around 20% though (but I always prepare for the worst and hope for the best)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ettiennedj (11/9/17)

Hi @schnerd , when I import items i always tell the clearing agent (or in my case i clear it myself as i work for a logistics company) to clear mods and tanks under tariff heading 8543.70.00/9 so there's no confusion as the clearing agents use their own "discretion" when classifying goods to customs and they don't always get it right due to descriptions etc on invoices being vague (engrish). Here's an extract from the Customs Tariff book.

If the value on the suppliers invoice is under R 500 then you don't pay any VAT and the goods can be cleared under "Section 38"

Calculation for VAT & Duties : Customs Value, plus any duty levied on the goods, plus 10 per cent x 14%

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## schnerd (11/9/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi @schnerd , when I import items i always tell the clearing agent (or in my case i clear it myself as i work for a logistics company) to clear mods and tanks under tariff heading 8543.70.00/9 so there's no confusion as the clearing agents use their own "discretion" when classifying goods to customs and they don't always get it right due to descriptions etc on invoices being vague (engrish). Here's an extract from the Customs Tariff book.
> 
> If the value on the suppliers invoice is under R 500 then you don't pay any VAT and the goods can be cleared under "Section 38"
> 
> ...



Thanks peeps, appreciate all the advice.

Hi Ettiene, thanks for the comprehensive response, that's exactly what I was looking for rather than the anecdotal experiences.

So to confirm, you've cleared them as duty free per HS Code 8543.70.00/9 and there isn't any additional duty to consider as a potential "medical device" or potential "luxury/sin tax related/otherwise" device?

I'm not saying that there should be, but just trying to cover all the bases and pre-empt anything, to put my mind at ease.

Cheers


----------



## ettiennedj (11/9/17)

schnerd said:


> Thanks peeps, appreciate all the advice.
> 
> Hi Ettiene, thanks for the comprehensive response, that's exactly what I was looking for rather than the anecdotal experiences.
> 
> ...



No Sin Taxes at this stage but if the industry clamps down and if Vape products are classified as "Tobacco Products" then this will most likely change, expect +- 45% Duties.

Medical Devices/Vaporizers fall under a completely different classification (9018.90) however still duty free but I wouldn't worry that they will classify mods/tanks etc as this as they are not specifically meant for administering medicines. 

Problem though when importing through the post office is that you have no control over how the goods are declared to customs, I always opt to go via a courier for this specific reason and not to mention the stupid transit times with post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schnerd (11/9/17)

ettiennedj said:


> No Sin Taxes at this stage but if the industry clamps down and if Vape products are classified as "Tobacco Products" then this will most likely change, expect +- 45% Duties.
> 
> Medical Devices/Vaporizers fall under a completely different classification (9018.90) however still duty free but I wouldn't worry that they will classify mods/tanks etc as this as they are not specifically meant for administering medicines.
> 
> Problem though when importing through the post office is that you have no control over how the goods are declared to customs, I always opt to go via a courier for this specific reason and not to mention the stupid transit times with post.



Sir, you're a champion. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/9/17)

Just got my notification from DHL for an international parcel:
Value $ 59.93
Duty and VAT - R118.86
Disbursement fee - R 150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Just got my notification from DHL for an international parcel:
> Value $ 59.93
> Duty and VAT - R118.86
> Disbursement fee - R 150
> ...



Sounds reasonable and what I would have expected.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/17)

SAVaper said:


> Sounds reasonable and what I would have expected.



...and I chose the DHL Express option for shipping - no hassles - my parcel should be in PE soon - just a day or so more than 1 week from the date that I placed my order.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> ...and I chose the DHL Express option for shipping - no hassles - my parcel should be in PE soon - just a day or so more than 1 week from the date that I placed my order.



It's normally worth the extra money to DHL.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/9/17)

SAVaper said:


> It's normally worth the extra money to DHL.



Indeed - the parcel was delivered in PE yesterday without any hassles. I paid the dues early yesterday morning and it was cleared and delivered the same day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

